# Is This Possible? TWELVE Adversaries for "Batman v Superman" at 3.5 Hours Long?!



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Get a load of this:

http://nerdreactor.com/2014/07/03/z...ional-12-more-villains-to-batman-vs-superman/

If I'm reading this right, the follow up to "Man of Steel" is going to have 12 bad guys in it -- the "Legion of Doom" -- including a re-imagined Scarecrow and Riddler AND will be, as Zack Snyder said, like the "Lord of the Rings" at THREE AND A HALF HOURS long with an intermission...

I don't know what to think of this; anyone think it can be pulled off? Better yet, what's Snyder gonna have left when he does the "Justice League" follow up to this? :gulp: :unbelievable: :doh:

EDIT: Apparently some are calling this a joke or a hoax, based on the page that reported it; I wasn't familiar with the source so who knows...


----------



## Ovation123 (Mar 6, 2011)

I wouldn't take it very seriously. Especially the runtime. We could see a lot of cameo villains, I suppose, if there is a montage of what Superman and Batman have been up to before they meet--though I would not do it that way if I were making a movie. However, Warner's is going to want to have as many showings as possible in a day--no way this clocks in at nearly 4 hours (even LOTR movies, theatrically, didn't do that--that's what the EE versions were for).


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah, the more I read it the more I got the sense this was some kind of nerd site propaganda to jazz up emotions; still, I have always said an epic such as Avengers should have been "let off the leash" so to speak by Marvel in order to really flesh out characters and plot development a la giant screenburners like Titanic...perhaps not quite four hours long, but long enough to make a monumental, sweeping, epic-esque film...


----------



## Ovation123 (Mar 6, 2011)

Osage_Winter said:


> Yeah, the more I read it the more I got the sense this was some kind of nerd site propaganda to jazz up emotions; still, I have always said an epic such as Avengers should have been "let off the leash" so to speak by Marvel in order to really flesh out characters and plot development a la giant screenburners like Titanic...perhaps not quite four hours long, but long enough to make a monumental, sweeping, epic-esque film...


They'll do that when they can charge 25$/ticket. Otherwise, I think we're out of luck.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Perhaps...

It would just be great for us diehard fans.


----------



## Ovation123 (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, we'd just need to get James Cameron or Peter Jackson to direct--they're the only ones who seem to have the necessary clout AND desire to make such long movies. Don't know that I'd want either one of them to do a superhero movie, but who knows?


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Indeed...that IS who we need...I agree...:T


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Ovation123 said:


> They'll do that when they can charge 25$/ticket. Otherwise, I think we're out of luck.


Sounds like a IMAX theater with full D- box seating. That would be $25 plus ticket.


----------



## Ovation123 (Mar 6, 2011)

Or they could always ask Tarantino. He does long movies and I think a Tarantino superhero movie would be highly entertaining, if completely over the top--and, of course, Samuel L. Jackson would be in it. 

Come to think of it--Tarantino would be perfect to direct a Nick Fury movie.:laugh::TT


----------



## Ovation123 (Mar 6, 2011)

B- one said:


> Sounds like a IMAX theater with full D- box seating. That would be $25 plus ticket.


Sure. But I meant 25$ for a standard, run of the mill cinema. For IMAX etc., 40$ would likely be the going rate.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

I, personally, would be willing to shell out $25 *now and again* for real, long-awaited "epic-esque" projects like a well thought/fleshed-out Justice League, Avengers, et al...:T


----------

